# problem with usb headset [resolved]

## dirtbag

disclaimer up front.. Im a gentoo user for many years, but this problem is NOT specific to gentoo. but according to my track record, this forum has more knowledgeable people and answers more of my questions than anywhere else, so..  :Wink: 

have a new thinkpad w510 laptop that will not recognize my usb headset correctly.. the same headset works fine on my workstation computer.

but on my laptop, I get 

 *Quote:*   

> [ 2046.523638] usb 3-3: Not enough bandwidth for altsetting 1
> 
> [ 2046.523643] ALSA sound/usb/pcm.c:223: 5:2:1: usb_set_interface failed
> 
> [ 2046.524243] xhci_hcd 0000:0f:00.0: ERROR: unexpected command completion code                                                           0x11.
> ...

 

i assume this is a usb driver problem in the kernel.. where would be the best place to get help with this issue?

regards,

dbLast edited by dirtbag on Tue Aug 09, 2011 6:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dirtbag,

The kernel is trying touse the USB3 driver for a USB1 device.

Do you have the UHCI_HCD module built, which is the USB1.1 driver for intel chip sets?

Try using that.  USB headsets are USB1 devices.

----------

## dirtbag

i dont see that one.. the only ones I see are 

[root@zim 2.6.38.8-35.fc15.i686]# find ./ -name *.ko | grep -i hcd

./kernel/drivers/usb/host/u132-hcd.ko

./kernel/drivers/usb/host/xhci-hcd.ko

./kernel/drivers/usb/host/isp1362-hcd.ko

./kernel/drivers/usb/host/sl811-hcd.ko

./kernel/drivers/usb/host/whci/whci-hcd.ko

[root@zim 2.6.38.8-35.fc15.i686]# 

-db

----------

## dirtbag

aha! there is an updated kernel that seems to have a fix., Linux zim 2.6.40-4.fc15.i686.PAE #1 SMP

im running it now and the usb headset works fine now..

thanks/regards,

-db

furthermore.. it seems that the cheap-ass usb hub (usb2.0) that I had plugged into my laptop was more likely the issue. im back to running a 2.6.40.4-5.fc15.i686.PAE

kernel with no issues WITHOUT the cheap-ass usb hub..  :Wink: 

----------

